# Command Line mit JavaScript ausführen



## CnF (31. Jul 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich eine Command Line über JavaScript auszuführen, wenn ja wie? (bitte ausführlich bin absoluter anfänger!)


----------



## DP (31. Jul 2008)

nein, geht nicht


----------

